# Portage Lakes ice



## BobcatJB

Would appreciate a few updates this week on the ice conditions at Long Lake, specifially. Hoping to be able to get to the duck blind Saturday! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jignmaggot

Take a drive and that will help... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer

A drive from Streetsboro just to check ice is not an efficient use of time or gas money when there are so many pair of eyes in the Portage Lakes area.
We are here to help each other out. 

I'll post if I take a driveby Bobcat.


----------



## fishingful

nimisilla or long lake?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lots of ice in the LEMZ curious to see what it will do for the hunting.


----------



## BobcatJB

Long Lake. Appreciate it guys, unfortunately won't be able to lay eyes on it until Saturday morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt

Sheltered corners at the south end of Long had skim ice this morning. Check the Hard Water Section too. Ice condition postings are starting to show up there.


----------



## big spurs 111

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lots of ice in the LEMZ curious to see what it will do for the hunting.






should be great hunting the 30th ..woo hoo .....


----------



## BobcatJB

Anyone seen Long Lake recently? Hows the ice situation?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt

May be going by this afternoon. If not I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## nixmkt

Long was completely covered this morning including by the ramp except for a small area along the shore just south of the swim beach and a couple small holes at the south end. Ice was just over 3/4" thick at the spot I checked at the ramp.


----------



## BobcatJB

No kidding? I was there yesterday at the south end. Some ice around the edges but definitely not covered. What a difference a night can make.thanks for the update. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sculpin67

I was at west branch a couple years ago. A calm cold night, and it completely locked up.

Maybe we can get some open water for Christmas...... And someone new working at ODNR.


----------



## nixmkt

BobcatJB said:


> No kidding? I was there yesterday at the south end. Some ice around the edges but definitely not covered. What a difference a night can make.thanks for the update.


Geese are still there though.


----------

